# Tren and Test dosage??



## cokezero (Apr 1, 2013)

you guys think 400mgs per week of tren e, and 400 mgs of test c per week would be a good dosage. I'm running tren ace at 75mgs ed now with 400 mgs test c and I'm loving it

cokezero


----------



## 86vette07 (Apr 1, 2013)

I have heard running test lower than tren will help with less sides, im not sure i have never ran E just Ace and always run test higher at about 600-800 mg a week and tren 300-400 weekly..


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 1, 2013)

75mg/day = 525mg/week...you wanna drop down to 400mg? if you're loving it why change the dose?


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Apr 1, 2013)

Try out a low dose test with that tren.   around 150/week.   You wont believe how much better it is.


And keep an eye on your liver values.  Mine were elevated this last tren blast - new lab I've never used before.  I will stay away from tren from now on regardless.   Doesn't put the size on for me like test/deca


----------



## mkbeast (Apr 1, 2013)

I've heard the same lately... Low test with more tren as well as caber for the prolactin. I haven't worked my way up to tren yet, but in all the reading i've done lately, i agree with the above posts


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 1, 2013)

I've never ran test equal to or greater than tren. Only tren higher. I have no interest in running test higher either because higher tren works great for me. If you're loving the cycle then stick with it. Why change something that's working for you?


----------



## 86vette07 (Apr 1, 2013)

@ Colt, What Tren dosage seems to be the Sweet spot for you weekly?


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 1, 2013)

350ish of ace or 400 e. I've went as high as 600 on ace but didn't see any difference just increase in sides.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 1, 2013)

Ive went higher test then tren....fuck acne, for me anyway lol


----------



## SHRUGS (Apr 1, 2013)

You're runnin Tren ace and lovin it so why even change to Tren E? No reason brother. Sounds like you've gotten lucky and found your sweet spot right away. If anything I'd try droppin that test a little bit and see if the Tren ride gets even better for ya, You could be in for one hell of an amazing ride! Just keep rockin brother! !SHRUGS!


----------



## cokezero (Apr 1, 2013)

I do love my tren ace. But I have read on here and many other forums that at about week 4 that tren e is in a class of its own. I'm only on week 4 of my tren ace cycle now so It will be awhile before i go with the tren e, just wanting to get everyones opinion. 

I will try dropping my test a little and see what happens. always up for trying something different. 

thanks for y'alls input.

cokezero


----------



## 63Vette (Apr 1, 2013)

I am currently running 800 mg tren with 300 mg mast and 450 mg test..... I may bump the mast to 500. I prefer to run tren higher than test because I get better results with fewer sides as well. I don;t usually run 1.5 gms of gear a week but I have something 'special' coming up in 9 weeks. Oh, and my sweet-spot for tren is typically about 600mg for ace and 650 for e. 

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 1, 2013)

Drop the test a hair

Other than that, if it ain't broke, why fix it?


----------



## Fisher28 (Apr 1, 2013)

For my tren cycle i am going to go with 300mgs test and 100mgs of Tren EOD. It will be my first time with tren.


----------



## Santaklaus (Apr 4, 2013)

I prefer my test higher than my Tren.  I usually run my test at around 700/week and my tren at around 400/week.  Works fucking awesome for me.  Love Test/Tren/Mast finished with some Var.. Makes me hard.. <


----------



## ken Sass (Apr 4, 2013)

63Vette said:


> I am currently running 800 mg tren with 300 mg mast and 450 mg test..... I may bump the mast to 500. I prefer to run tren higher than test because I get better results with fewer sides as well. I don;t usually run 1.5 gms of gear a week but I have something 'special' coming up in 9 weeks. Oh, and my sweet-spot for tren is typically about 600mg for ace and 650 for e.
> 
> Much Respect,
> Vette


damn vette that is a ton of gear for a guy are age, how many times have you ran tren?


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 4, 2013)

this is vettes first run with tren....hes fuckin suicidal man!!! 

vette...do you even lift bro???


----------



## ccpro (Apr 4, 2013)

On my second pin with 100mg of tren E eod and test e 150mg 2x a week, figured I'd dose equal and see what kind of results I'll get.  Second time for tren, if anything I'll lower test by 50-100mg for this run.  May be placebo, but I'm already getting bee stings on my chest and night sweats like my last time on tren?


----------



## sfstud33 (Apr 5, 2013)

Im on week six of tren at 600mg and its like im not taking anything at all - except for when i do cardio - im freaking out of breath - so i know its in there - quietly lurking behind the scenes and hopefully about to get off its lazy ass and march my muscles into shape - or at least the shape i want them to be.


----------



## ccpro (Apr 6, 2013)

Got laid last nigjt and couldn't cum....is that a tren side?


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 6, 2013)

ccpro said:


> Got laid last nigjt and couldn't cum....is that a tren side?



It's a possible prolactin side, Bro. You running caber?


----------



## ccpro (Apr 6, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> It's a possible prolactin side, Bro. You running caber?



No....your thoughts?


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 6, 2013)

ccpro said:


> No....your thoughts?



I suspect your lack of nut-busting then is a high prolactin side.

When I run tren, I run caber (I use MP) at .5 mg 2x per week. One pleasant side effect that many bros experience from the caber is a decreased refractory period, meaning that you can hump like a rabbit and be ready to go again in a flash. Your lady will thank you


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Apr 6, 2013)

Ya and constant hardons for a few hours after taking it haha
I'm only a week in but both doses gave me a chub


----------



## sfstud33 (Apr 6, 2013)

ccpro said:


> Got laid last nigjt and couldn't cum....is that a tren side?



Happens to me when on cycle with anything more than 250mg of Test. Anything over that and i just cant get there. 

At first i was bitterly disapointed - then i just decided to relax and enjoy it. Now i actually like it because i can go for ages.

It goes back to normal for me about 2-4 weeks after coming off cycle.


----------



## Jada (Apr 6, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> I suspect your lack of nut-busting then is a high prolactin side.
> 
> When I run tren, I run caber (I use MP) at .5 mg 2x per week. One pleasant side effect that many bros experience from the caber is a decreased refractory period, meaning that you can hump like a rabbit and be ready to go again in a flash. Your lady will thank you




What this brother said^ plus I love the porn star feeling)


----------

